# Do you eat salmon skin with the scales on?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you eat salmon skin with the scales on? Or do you scale it first?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

It would be best to scale the fish before you cook it.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Nope


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah scale it.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I scale it first.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Any fish with scales should be cleaned of scales. While the crispy skin of most fish can be tasty, scales are generally not. I'm sure that somewhere on the planet there is a recipe for a fish dish with scales included but I have no idea where.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

chefwriter said:


> I'm sure that somewhere on the planet there is a recipe for a fish dish with scales included but I have no idea where.


Probably Viêt Nam.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I cook the skin on salmon filet and take the skin off after its cooked. The skin protects the bottom of the fish while it finishing in the oven......


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Always scale a fish. Skin on with the salmon when it is done right it is one of the best parts.


----------

